# Giant snakes spread in Florida



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is another invasive exotic species story. Just remember this story when you get a chance to visit Florida and hip wade out into the swamp to flycast. 

Giant snakes spread in Florida

http://www.freep.com/news/nw/glades3_20030103.htm 

Sightings multiply as ex-pets breed in the Everglades


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This story has the picture.

Abandoned pythons, other snakes adapting to home in Everglades

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nationworld/134608566_everglades03.html


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 19, 2003)

I was hunting for Eastern Diamondbacks and Indigos several decades ago in Florida for my own private collection. I spotted a very large snake............looked like possibly 10 feet plus. strecthed acoross a two track trail. I slowly approached it thinking it was a very large Bull Snake. This snake lifted its head up and displayed its beautiful spread hood. I am not sure of its exact identity but it was certainly a Cobra. I had never handled Cobra so I just left it alone and enjoyed its display for several minutes. I reported it to a local conservation officer. He was not surprised at all. He said he often gets reports like this. During that same year we had sightings of Black Panthers here in souteastern Michigan. One was sotted just a couple miles from my house.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Man thats one big snake. I saw a 6 foot diamondback sunning on the steps of a hotel in Pcola. Someone calledand the animal control came and hauled it away. It was an awesome animal.


----------

